# SWGRS vender and exibitor list



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Is there an up to date list of venders and exhibitors for the SWGRS? The website still shows last years list. I thought the Del Oro was going to be at the SWGRS this year but now is going to the BTS instead. Is this true? Only a month away now.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

There was a discussion earlier that some exhibitors (Del Oro included) had already commited to the BTS before the SWGRS announced it would be on the same weekend


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Del Oro had agreed to come to SWGRS but, I was informed that the membership voted to go to the all scale show instead. That was a real disappointment but I understand. 
The vendor list will be coming really soon. 

We will also be having a fall SWGRS show also. 

David Roberts


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

David, 
Thanks for the update. Like a lot of folks here I will be attending both shows since the large scale vendors are split between the shows. Just want to know how to plan my time. On a good note I was informed this morning that three friends of mine have just made reservations and will be flying down for the weekend shows.


----------

